# 2022.7.9 Steph's Picks



## Nowgoal.com (Jul 9, 2022)

Bodo Glimt vs Sarpsborg 08  BTTS

Stromsgodset vs Odd Grenland  Over 3

Malmo FF vs Varbergs BoIS FC  Malmo-1.5

Degerfors IF vs IFK Norrkoping FK  Norrkoping-0.25

New York City FC vs New England Revolution  Over 3

Seattle Sounders vs Portland Timbers  Over 2.75

Atlanta United vs Austin FC  Austin+0.5

Montreal Impact vs FC Kansas City  Over 2.5

FC Cincinnati vs New York Red Bulls  Under 2.75

Nowgoal.com


----------

